# Where to get shipping supplies?



## Sidamatmulee (May 8, 2018)

Hi I'm looking forward to ship some of my shrimps. Does anyone know where to get the supplies from (fish transporting bags, shipping boxes, styrofoam?) What else do I need.


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

PetsandPonds sells the bags for shipping and the heating pads.

The boxes I would assume you get at the post office and you can use newspaper, bubble wrap, or something else for insulation.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378155231/index.html


----------



## Sidamatmulee (May 8, 2018)

Wil canada post charge me for the shipping boxes and tapes to cover the box?


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes, you will have to buy the boxes from Canada post and pay for shipping tape. But you need to factor those costs into either your price for the shrimp you are selling and or the cost of shipping which the person who is buying them from you should be paying any ways.


----------



## Sidamatmulee (May 8, 2018)

That helped alot!! Now I just need to go to the post office and check for the price 🙂


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Check for the price, AND find a couple of water filled freezer bags that would fit in the box, and have them weight them in the box, to get an idea of the approximate cost of actual priority overnight and expedited shipping. 

This will give you an idea how much to charge the people buying. 

Anything other than Expedited in the GTA and priority elsewhere, in Ontario will take more than 2 days to deliver.


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

Uline Canada.


----------



## Sidamatmulee (May 8, 2018)

Are you meaning ice packs? By meaning of water filled freezed bags


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Sidamatmulee said:


> Are you meaning ice packs? By meaning of water filled freezed bags


Nope.. just take small/medium sandwich sized ziploc freezer bags. Fill them with water about a little over half way. This will simulate your shrimp shipping baggies. and have the person at the post office help you out by weighing it and getting an idea how much it will be to ship in the boxes.

It will give you an idea, how much you can ship per box too.


----------



## Sidamatmulee (May 8, 2018)

I see what you mean now!! Thank you for helping me out. So most likely only shipping boxes, fish bags and something that can help for insulation is all I need 🙂 thank you


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe the post office doesn't allow water in the mail. One way around it is to use Kordon breather bags which allow for no air space so the water doesn't slosh and give it away.


----------

